# Mk1 TT common faults etc



## Richieyzf (Aug 14, 2012)

Im currently on the look for a Mk1 Coupe and just wondering if theres any common faults i should be looking out for? :?:

People did start telling me on my Newbie post however i thought if i put it on this section it would get more trafic.

I know about the belt/water pump requirement etc

How often should the oil in the Quattro system be changed as i looked at a really nice example with 86k on the clock and that had had it done twice?

Any advise would be much appreciated

Thanks

Rich


----------



## LOWTT225 (Oct 13, 2008)

Faulty dash pods, faulty hazard switches/stalks, faulty coolant after run pumps, faulty N75 valves, faulty screen/headlight washer pumps, faulty door micro switches/mechs, faulty clutch/brake pedal switches, faulty coil packs/coil pack wiring, faulty temp sensors, Sticking thermostats, broken water pumps, clutch pedals break, faulty mafs, broken coil springs, broken anti roll bars, worn drop links, worn suspension bushes, excessive tyre wear due to wheel Alingment, leaking rocker cover gasket, boost leaks/soft hoses/pipes, blowing manifold/turbo gaskets, cracked turbo/manifold the list goes on and on!


----------



## Richieyzf (Aug 14, 2012)

Shite you make me not wanna buy one now ha ha :mrgreen:

If i bought one with all those problems it would be a right old dog!


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

Richieyzf said:


> If i bought one with all those problems it would be a right old dog!


Nope just your average TT :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Check and double check all the faults listed before you buy and put some spare cash aside for any repairs  So far in 2 years ive replaced Broken springs,top mounts, lampda sensor, anti roll bars, door microswitch repair, faulty brake switch, brakes all round, discs and pads, oil strainer, cambelt kit including water pump and tensioner, No doubt the list will continue, And i bought mine with full audi history, So beware :lol:


----------



## Richieyzf (Aug 14, 2012)

Cheers Corradoman but surely items such as disks and pads all around would be general maintenance issues as these items need replacing on all cars?

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Pot Of Jam (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes the TT does have issues, but I have ran mine for over a year and the bigest issues have been:

CoilPacks (replaced by Audi under there recall), which decided to fry them selfs again... and replaced for free.

Rear OS spring has cracked, Replaced with Eibach lowering springs on new OEM shocks.

My Cam cover is ooozing oil, but just needs a new gasket.

and touch wood... thats all. Rest of my money has been spent on making it even more fun to drive.

All I can sugest is take your budget and drive cars that are in you budget, and buy which ever one brings a smile to your face.

If you do buy a TT make sure you put aside money to have work done on it if it hasnt already, Cam belt and water pump would be very importent.


----------



## Richieyzf (Aug 14, 2012)

Cheers Pot of jam, some sensible advice there! Because to be fair cracked springs are common on alot of cars so that doesnt bother me.

Rich


----------



## Pot Of Jam (Jun 17, 2011)

Things you do need to check when buying one are:

Cam belt: been done or not? if your an un-mechanical man like me can be pricey to get done.

Dash pod fuel gauge: Check miles versus what's being reported: a full tank should return around 320miles, not sure what the other marks on the gauge should show, maybe someone else on here can answer that...

Insist that you drive it till it gets warm; needle should rise to 90 and sit there. Dont let them tell you any different.

Full Audi service history is a nice thing to have.

If you want to be really sure when buying one invest in a VAG COM cable from eBay (about £5) and get a copy of VCDS-Lite from Here (its free) install it on a laptop and learn how to use it on any VAG car (Skoda, Seat,VW & Audi). When you go to look at the car you can use it to see if there's any error codes being reported

Thats all I can think off at the moment.


----------



## Richieyzf (Aug 14, 2012)

Cheers Pot of Jam thats the advise im after basically what to look for when trying a car out. Maybe my heading title is a bit wrong

should really be what to look out for whilst test driving a MK1 Coupe

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Your best best bet would be to find a car that has had EVERYTHING replaced in the last 6 months. Now, where would you find such a car? :roll:
Hint: look in my signature


----------



## Richieyzf (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for the offer Garth, real nice car too, mileage is a bit high for my liking tho?

Good Luck with your sale

Rich


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Richieyzf said:


> Thanks for the offer Garth, real nice car too, mileage is a bit high for my liking tho?
> 
> Good Luck with your sale
> 
> Rich


Thanks. It's not actually for sale yet but I understand your concern about mileage. Most people wouldn't look at a car with over 100k miles, but don't be put off by high milers. You're better off with a tidy 90k car than an abused 30k car.


----------



## Richieyzf (Aug 14, 2012)

I totally agree with that comment as ive looked at a few in local garages, and 1 with 98k on her was way cleaner than another with only 70k on it! Infact the one with 70K woz a real dog!!!


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Garth said:


> Richieyzf said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the offer Garth, real nice car too, mileage is a bit high for my liking tho?
> ...


 my cars done 115,000 and audi told me the other day when it was in,that its the best looking tt they have seen for a car with this high milage inside and out as leather is like new


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

LOWTT225 said:


> Faulty dash pods, faulty hazard switches/stalks, faulty coolant after run pumps, faulty N75 valves, faulty screen/headlight washer pumps, faulty door micro switches/mechs, faulty clutch/brake pedal switches, faulty coil packs/coil pack wiring, faulty temp sensors, Sticking thermostats, broken water pumps, clutch pedals break, faulty mafs, broken coil springs, broken anti roll bars, worn drop links, worn suspension bushes, excessive tyre wear due to wheel Alingment, leaking rocker cover gasket, boost leaks/soft hoses/pipes, blowing manifold/turbo gaskets, cracked turbo/manifold the list goes on and on!


This ^^^^^, is why you don't own a TT, you support it. 

cheers


----------



## Richieyzf (Aug 14, 2012)

TTQ2K2 said:


> LOWTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > Faulty dash pods, faulty hazard switches/stalks, faulty coolant after run pumps, faulty N75 valves, faulty screen/headlight washer pumps, faulty door micro switches/mechs, faulty clutch/brake pedal switches, faulty coil packs/coil pack wiring, faulty temp sensors, Sticking thermostats, broken water pumps, clutch pedals break, faulty mafs, broken coil springs, broken anti roll bars, worn drop links, worn suspension bushes, excessive tyre wear due to wheel Alingment, leaking rocker cover gasket, boost leaks/soft hoses/pipes, blowing manifold/turbo gaskets, cracked turbo/manifold the list goes on and on!
> ...


Yeah sounds almost as much Maintenance as the wife!!?? And i put up with her so it cant be tha bad!!!

HA HA


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Richieyzf said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> > LOWTT225 said:
> ...


True. I've "supported" 3 TTs and 1 wife. Still not sure which is more mainenance. :wink:

cheers.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Getting a 1.8 instead of the V6.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

The fun part of owning a TT is getting it right  when i first bought mine i thought it drove well and was pretty quick standard, but after a remap and all the repairs and getting it driving right makes a big difference and makes the car much more enjoyable!! As Garth will probably tell you, It just hurts your wallet :lol:


----------



## Pot Of Jam (Jun 17, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Getting a 1.8 instead of the V6.. :lol:
> Steve


Got a point, take a V6 out for a test too  unless you're sure you want a 1.8, kinda wish I had taken one out for curiosity sake.


----------



## Richieyzf (Aug 14, 2012)

Well i sort of know wha the V6 will be like as i had a Mk5 R32 for 2 years in the past!

Only Turbo car ive really driving for a long period was my mates Rocco, Which other than not being 4 wheel drive i assume is how the 1.8t feels?

Correct?? Or av i got that wrong?


----------



## Richieyzf (Aug 14, 2012)

Any body else got any advice???

Only just noticed there is a whole section on wha to look at on the top of the MK1 section, which has given me some good in sight in to wha to look for, great stuff!

Now just need to get looking for one!

Thanks all

Rich


----------

